# An'ggrath vs Skabrand



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As the title says, who do you prefer? Skabrand or An'ggrath?
Most powerful, best fluff, best unit in games, etc.

Ultra


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

In game It's Anngrath hands down, Fluff I say Skarbrand (he makes a ***** in Khone's Armour-must have brazz balls to do something like that XD


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Im gonna have to go with Anggrath he was a primarch now a daemon primarch. Though im sure it would be a good fight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow I never knew he was a primarch! Interesting...who was he before An'ggrath, as I don't recall any Primarch named An'ggrath...?


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

englhockey said:


> Im gonna have to go with Anggrath he was a primarch now a daemon primarch. Though im sure it would be a good fight


Not meaning to be a nitpick but I think you mean Angron, Anggrath was never a Daemon Primarch, he was always a Bloodthirster. Fluffwise Anggrath would win without a doubt, he is after the most favoured of all BT's and on a 1 on 1 fight Skarbrand would probably give one hell of a fight but Anggrath woulf prevail. Gamewise Skarbrand doesn't stand a chance against Anggrath.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think An'ggrath is a lot cooler than Skarbrand, and his model is beautiful. In game, Skarbrand doesn't have a chance. Fluff-wise, the two will never meet because Khorne doesn't want their abilities wasted on one another (I think this is mentioned in Imperial Armor VII).


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> I think An'ggrath is a lot cooler than Skarbrand, and his model is beautiful. In game, Skarbrand doesn't have a chance. Fluff-wise, the two will never meet because Khorne doesn't want their abilities wasted on one another (I think this is mentioned in Imperial Armor VII).


Correct...Khorne has decreed that the two can never meet as their value is too great, even though they are the greatest of Foes.

An'ggrath would royally kick Skarbrands arse on the field of battle.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

HOBO said:


> Correct...Khorne has decreed that the two can never meet as their value is too great, even though they are the greatest of Foes.
> 
> An'ggrath would royally kick Skarbrands arse on the field of battle.


:O
Ok so, if, in a game of Apocalypse, An'ggrath and Skarbrand are on the board at the same time, both are instantly replaced with Vortexes.
Done and done


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> :O
> Ok so, if, in a game of Apocalypse, An'ggrath and Skarbrand are on the board at the same time, both are instantly replaced with Vortexes.
> Done and done


no because that would be too remotely close to proper fluff, when was the last time you saw an apocashit game follow fluff, or want to follow fluff.


----------

